# Obsessive Compulsive Disorder



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

'Once in a lifetime bargain...forward thinking.. an investment for the future ..etc'. For some days these kind of crazy thoughts went through my head as I tried to persuade myself my latest totally irrational purchase was somehow justified. Now, I've probably mentioned my obsession with my old Roamer Rockshell MKV a few times before? Well, now I've gone and bought - guess what..

.. a LADIES Roamer Rockshell! Sounds crazy, I know, but it's not just any old vintage ladies Rockshell - it's a NOS vintage ladies Rockshell. A great rarity indeed.

So what use have I for a ladies watch? None at all, but give me time and I'll think of one!

Now It just so happens that my mother can't wear the ladies Tissot Le Locle which I bought for her last year. She's 91 and doesn't move her arms about enough to keep it going! So there was already a Tissot looking for a good home, and my one and only daughter's husband just bought her an Omega for her birthday. So, neither the Tissot nor a Roamer was going to impress her much after that, was it?

Was I put off? No, the answer came to me in a flash - the perfect excuse to go ahead and buy it - I've got two granddaughters, and in about 15 years they'll be needing nice watches - problem solved!

You know what really clinched it though? Both the Tissot and the ladies Roamer use the very same movement - the ETA 2671 (as mentioned here the other day). I just felt there was something mystical/occult about that - like it was a message or something?

Ooh, creepy..


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You need to get out more h34r:

(Like the rest of us, *and especially me * :rofl2: )

Went for a run in the car today, and whilst Mrs Mel was buying scrumptious Meringues full of cream, I had to stop myself paying Â£36 for an old wooden box at a junk shop in Callander just because it had an old Timex (non running hard wound and busted crystal) in amongst some postcards. 

:wallbash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mel said:


> You need to get out more h34r:
> 
> (Like the rest of us, *and especially me * :rofl2: )
> 
> ...


C'mon, Mel...get a grip, man.......and breathe.....and relax..........


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

mel said:


> 'Went for a run in the car today.. I had to stop myself paying Â£36 for an old wooden box at a junk shop in Callander..'


But was the wooden box any good?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Roamer Man said:


> 'Once in a lifetime bargain...forward thinking.. an investment for the future ..etc'. For some days these kind of crazy thoughts went through my head as I tried to persuade myself my latest totally irrational purchase was somehow justified. Now, I've probably mentioned my obsession with my old Roamer Rockshell MKV a few times before? Well, now I've gone and bought - guess what..
> 
> .. a LADIES Roamer Rockshell! Sounds crazy, I know, but it's not just any old vintage ladies Rockshell - it's a NOS vintage ladies Rockshell. A great rarity indeed.
> 
> ...


Thats a great excuse to buy the watch ........ :lol:


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

mel said:


> You need to get out more h34r:
> 
> (Like the rest of us, *and especially me * :rofl2: )
> 
> ...


It's not just me then??


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Suppose I'd better put up a picture, then...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks okay nice condition. I disliked Roamer untill recently, Roamer is growing on me.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Rather nice that. I have one Roamer and I'm really rather fond of it, it's a bloody good timekeeper as well.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

xtriple said:


> Rather nice that. I have one Roamer and I'm really rather fond of it, it's a bloody good timekeeper as well.


They are indeed damned good time keepers - if you take the trouble to regulate them properly. My usual routine is first to get them serviced, during which my man poises the balance and hairspring and electronically times them. Then, if required, I fine tune them - over a couple of weeks if necessary.

It can be a bit hit and miss, but I'm happy when they do better than 15 secs/day. Some do far better. I've got this ancient centre second MST 372 beat up old thing which manages better than 1 sec/day - and it's not even been serviced yet!

This one..


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you've done extremely well with that ladies watch. I like it. I must be in touch with my feminine side today!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was that antiques shop called LadyKentmores? I think the owner, George Johnson, is quite well known. Anyway - love the Rockshell - great watches, I own one myself and probably one of my favourites in the collection.


----------

